# Wife's New 565!!!



## mcoven (Oct 3, 2005)

*Wife's New Ride... Look 565!!!*

My wife just got this bike as a post-pregnancy treat after giving birth to our twins!!  

The bike is built up with all Campy Chorus components, 50/34 Chorus Compact crankset, Proton wheels, WCS stem & post... along with a host of other fixins!

Enjoy!! I know she will!!!


----------



## kg1 (Apr 17, 2002)

*A trade?*

My two kids (and they are out of diapers) for that bike.

Thanks.

kg1


----------



## mcoven (Oct 3, 2005)

kg1 said:


> My two kids (and they are out of diapers) for that bike.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> kg1



Thanks man, but two's a-plenty...


----------

